# Qrt 500



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have just found my VHS copy of QRT500 complete with transcript. My VHS days are long gone, so if anyone would like it, please send me a PM with your address, and I will send it.

David
+


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi David
I'll take it off your hands.
PM you with my address.

John


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Only a humble engineer but grateful for many ROs getting pay off telegrams. Here is a link to an online copy of QRT 500 
https://archive.org/details/qrt500


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello John - On it's way.

Albie - Many Thanks for that.

David
+


----------

